# gorgeous puppy (not maltese)



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Look at a few of these puppies (7 weeks old) that a man brought in to Petco today to surrender to our group. The mom is great pyrness (sp?) and the dad is lab. There are 8 of them and they are already huge but soooooooooooo laid back. Anyone loving big dogs would fall in love with these guys.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh gosh... they are adorable!!!!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

What precious PRECIOUS faces!!!!!!!!!!!! What will happen to them?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

They are soOO cute..I hope they find homes










Andrea


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> What precious PRECIOUS faces!!!!!!!!!!!! What will happen to them?[/B]


Our rescue group has a working relationship with American lab rescue in CT. They are going to take them. There is a transport that leaves every Thursday but they can't go until they have their second puppy shot. They will stay in foster homes here until they are ready. The group there will get them altered and into happy homes. It is a good arrangement because we are so overloaded with labs in this area........lots of duck hunters want labs and the overflow ends up at the pound.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

AWWW! The chocolate guy with the aqua eyes is just stunning! If we had room for big guy I'd be awfully tempted. They are absolutely adorable - I'm sure they'll find good homes.


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

They look so sweet and cuddley!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

They are very adorable puppies, I am sure they will go very quickly, hopefully to good loving homes


----------

